# Just re-did my website :)



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Paid to have a logo made, so I figured it was time to update the website while I was at it. I'm pretty happy with the results. :icon_mrgr

www.GeckosInTails.com


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

Looks great Laura!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Cute logo and play on words. Nicely done.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I was excited about the new logo until I scrolled down to see that it is 79 there today! 

Now I'm just bitter.


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

Will this save me on my car insurance? :icon_mrgr


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bubba Shrimp said:


> Looks great Laura!


Thanks! 



Sajacobs said:


> Cute logo and play on words. Nicely done.


Yeah I've had the tuxedo theme in mind for a while, I think it's cute :icon_mrgr I have my first table to vend at the Tampa expo next month, and I'm going to wear a customized tuxedo t-shirt. Super cheezy and I love it! hahaha



somewhatshocked said:


> I was excited about the new logo until I scrolled down to see that it is 79 there today!
> 
> Now I'm just bitter.


Dawww, poor Jake. Move to Florida!



mach_six said:


> Will this save me on my car insurance? :icon_mrgr


Absolutely!! The Geicko gecko is actually a _Phelsuma grandis_- AND I have one for sale...


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

I love making web-sites i'm sure you'll have fun


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Nicely laid out and very informative! My daughter and I have been discussing the addition of some type of reptile to the fishroom.


----------



## babydragons (Mar 14, 2012)

Your website made me miss my crestie. I had to give him away. My cats kept knocking his tank over and it was really stressing him put to the point of barely eating. Great website tho!! And some awesome looking cresties!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice and so easy to use! That's what I love best about good websites - ease of use, lol.

I cried a little inside too, when I saw 81 degrees... 

The logo art is great!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice website!


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

you have a nice collection. i used to sell select leopards to Julie Bergram


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

laqu said:


> I love making web-sites i'm sure you'll have fun


It's a LOT of work keeping up with it all, but yeah, I think it's fun, too.



Razorworm said:


> Nicely laid out and very informative! My daughter and I have been discussing the addition of some type of reptile to the fishroom.


Thanks! You seriously can't go wrong with a Crestie- they are GREAT pets. Easy to take care of, don't need a lot of space, and you can hold and play with them (which was a huge change from me and my fish lol)



babydragons said:


> Your website made me miss my crestie. I had to give him away. My cats kept knocking his tank over and it was really stressing him put to the point of barely eating. Great website tho!! And some awesome looking cresties!!!


Awww! Nice of you to be willing to give him up so he'd be less stressed. Hopefully you can get another some day!



driftwoodhunter said:


> Very nice and so easy to use! That's what I love best about good websites - ease of use, lol.
> 
> I cried a little inside too, when I saw 81 degrees...
> 
> The logo art is great!


Thanks! Looks like we're actually in for a rainy and chilly weekend, now though! Booooo- I wanted to go to the beach!



hydrophyte said:


> It looks great!


Thanks, Devin!



GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice website!


Thank you!



Aquaticz said:


> you have a nice collection. i used to sell select leopards to Julie Bergram


Thank you! Julie is awesome


----------

